# Culling Guppies?



## davefan13 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, I am basically tearing down my tank a starting over after a few years with fish experience to get my tank going right. My last experiment with breeding got completely out of hand, and my current 29 is packed with guppy fry. The 20 or so that the LFS will take will be exchanged for store credit. The rest, however, I don't know what to do with. I estimate there to be 50-100 guppy fry in this tank. I don't really know what to do here. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Could always feed them to a turtle, garter snake, or larger fish. 

The few times I've euthanized fish, I've thrown them in the freezer. :frown:


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Try other fish stores,and if they won't pay for them,give them to them anyway.


----------



## davefan13 (Jun 19, 2007)

Ok, maybe the fish store will take them as feeders. I'll also put up a post in the Swap and Shop.

I still need ideas on how to euthanize them if need be.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

There shouldn't be a need to kill baby guppies! SOMEONE has fish that will eat them, at least!
FWIW, I used to put larger fish to euthanize in a fish bag, put that in a dark paper bag, put them in the 'fridge for 30-45 minutes to slow down metabolism, them move to freezer. Now I put them in a net and slam it onto a solid surface. Anything smaller, I feed off. I have an alligator snapping turtle, so ridding all but the largest fishes is no longer an issue.


----------



## davefan13 (Jun 19, 2007)

Maybe I should just get a turtle or predator fish


----------



## JennysPlanties (Sep 30, 2007)

Get a pair of Golden Wonder Killifish. I no longer have the unbelievably large guppy population I used to have....

Those fish are just plain murderous!! LoL


----------



## ace123 (Mar 3, 2008)

I would love to take some guppies off your hands I have a Ctenopoma acutirostre(leaf fish) and a Nandus nandus(leaf fish) that would love them!! Give me a little more info please


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

JennysPlanties said:


> Get a pair of Golden Wonder Killifish. I no longer have the unbelievably large guppy population I used to have....
> 
> Those fish are just plain murderous!! LoL


They LOVE crickets too!


----------



## davefan13 (Jun 19, 2007)

Ace, I am PMing you . . .


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Oil of cloves can be used to humanely euthanize fish. Either in combination with alcohol in a two-stage process (oil to put the fish to sleep, THEN alcohol to kill them), or multiple doses of oil. 

Works for small and large fish. Here is a link: http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-the-most-humane-way-to-euthanize-a-fish.htm

And here one on killing an oscar: http://www.oscarfishlover.com/index.php/Euthanasia/Fish-Euthanasia-using-Clove-Oil.html


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

Man if its that bad let them go in a stream or farm pond, the bigger fish will eat them and what don't get ate wont survive IND winter.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

vance71975 said:


> Man if its that bad let them go in a stream or farm pond, the bigger fish will eat them and what don't get ate wont survive IND winter.


BAD fishkeeping practice.

*Never *release anything that's been in captivity into the wild, even if it was caught there. Great way to introduce invasive populations, diseases, and/or parasites into the environment.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

wish i had the money i would ask u to ship them over to me my turtles r wanting fish lol. i gave them 50-60 mollies within 1 hour they were gone


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Shame that this thread is almost 4 months old! Heheh.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

lol would have never noticed


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Shame that this thread is almost 4 months old! Heheh.


I think the problem of guppy overpopulation is quite timeless. 


Vance: I second Laura's post. NEVER release any fish (or plants, for that matter) into the wild.


----------



## Schoolofdisabledguppies (Jun 9, 2018)

Id definitely want some guppies! Pls no kill!


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

Schoolofdisabledguppies said:


> Id definitely want some guppies! Pls no kill!


Since this thread was posted almost a decade ago, I'm pretty sure the guppies in question have probably died of old age by now


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

CharleeFoxtrot said:


> Since this thread was posted almost a decade ago, I'm pretty sure the guppies in question have probably died of old age by now


I think this person resurrected every guppy thread posted in the last 10 years too. Guppies anyone? lol


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

madcrafted said:


> I think this person resurrected every guppy thread posted in the last 10 years too. Guppies anyone? lol


I noticed that after I posted. At least they know how to use hte search feature :laugh2:


----------



## dwayla (Jul 1, 2021)

CharleeFoxtrot said:


> Since this thread was posted almost a decade ago, I'm pretty sure the guppies in question have probably died of old age by now


Guppies _never_ die. (2021)


----------

